# Wtf Testaverde



## Chris (Nov 15, 2006)

Next on ESPN: Patriots unearth Walter Peyton for starting line.

Seriously, wtf? Seau is old, but Vinnie is a) A Jet and b) Older than time.


----------



## Jason (Nov 15, 2006)

he's a 3rd emergency qb.. that's what bill said..


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 16, 2006)

Tesaverde played for Bill in Cleveland. Maybe Bill still owes him money or he has pics of Bill with a goat or something.


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2006)

That guy's gonna be playing for forever.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 16, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> Maybe Bill still owes him money or he has pics of Bill with a goat or something.



Ya suppose he'd be wearing sweats in those pics, too?


----------

